# Rock-it Science at the Wing Shack



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all
I put this in the concert section, but this might be better suited here.
Just thought I'd put this out there for those that might want to come out.
The much-anticipated appearance for Rock-it Science and our new singer Brian Mitchell has just been confirmed at the Wing Shack in Ajax, on Saturday July 22nd. It promises to be a great evening with new energy and a revamped set-list. The Rock-it should launch between 9:30 and 10:00 on Saturday night. 

The Wing Shack is located at 368 Bayly Street in Ajax. Take the Westney Rd South exit off of the 401 in Ajax. Travel south two lights and turn left at Bayly St. The Wing Shack is on the North side.

If you come out, please introduce yourself to me. I'll be the guy with the guitar (obviously) 

check out www.rockitscience.ca
_________________

Cheers
Pete


----------

